# Nor Easter on Friday......Hopefully!



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Just watched my favorite weather guy on NBC30...Brad Field just said Latest Computer Models Now show a Storm that maybe coming up the coast thursday night into Friday. 
As of Right NOW...I'm alittle Excited.:yow!: .BUT A lot can change in 3-4 days


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i wont get my hopes up, lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;353005 said:


> i wont get my hopes up, lol


gave that up mid december


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

without winter....what eles is there to live for?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking like rain... temps in the mid 40s here... we'll see.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

here in south east PA rain late thurs into friday flurries sat this no snow is kiling me


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

First Time Out;353422 said:


> Looking like rain... temps in the mid 40s here... we'll see.


Most definitely. If it snows, great, but I won't get excited until there's at least 3" on the ground.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm Calling it right now......I ( And most of new england) WILL GO OUT PLOWING EARLY FRIDAY MORNING!!!!!!! :salute: 
although it may not be a big storm...every weather channel is confident this storm will bring us our first plowable snow! Bank on it!!! payup ..

If i am Wrong the bashing may begin friday at 8 am.


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hopefully they are right ..........Its about time........


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

i hope they are right.... i have a new blade just sitting in my driveway and it kills me every morning i get up and, say to myself wtf did i buy that for i coulda bought another mower ...:realmad: but time will tell


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that would be cool


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Stark_Enterprises;353567 said:


> I'm Calling it right now......I ( And most of new england) WILL GO OUT PLOWING EARLY FRIDAY MORNING!!!!!!! :salute:
> although it may not be a big storm...every weather channel is confident this storm will bring us our first plowable snow! Bank on it!!! payup ..
> 
> If i am Wrong the bashing may begin friday at 8 am.


The Bashing will start now. Its far from a Nor Easter. They are calling for light snow maybe an inch or 2. Sorry . But I am I praying with you. But I think its going to be small brush the snow off your car storm


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

now they are saying Monday also


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Forecast here is snow thusday,thursday night into rain on friday? We will see?:angry:


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

looks like Eastern Maine will be the only ones getting any snow, and that's only IF the storm develops as they THINK it might. Channel 5 (CBS) says that if it develops in the gulf of Maine, Eastern Maine could get heavy snow  with heavy accumulations.  

Don't mind me. I'm a bit giddy with the thought of 2 snow storms in 1 week. :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

will see what happens it is a lot " IF " and a big " IF " at that. These Local stations are a joke.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

There is no accumulating snowfall on anyone's radar screen for southern New England for the next week. Trace of snow on Friday and Monday, but not enough to warrant an accumulation prediction.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

This mornings weather runs are showing 3 to 6 inchs of snow for central Mass, and parts of NH, ME, CT. Boston will start a snow and then could change to rain and back to snow.

Now next week is starting to look good for the long range!
Monday and mid week the models are showing a big storm but we will wait on that one.

Most local weather men are kind of on the fence to show anthing to far out this year after getting burnt so many times this year with the pattern we have had.


I am going to say that the NorthEast will have 2-3 ploweble events in the next 10 days 

Time to take your plow truck off Ebay

PS lookout for the wind on Sat upto 50mph in spots


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

McGuire Mowing;353664 said:


> looks like Eastern Maine will be the only ones getting any snow, and that's only IF the storm develops as they THINK it might. Channel 5 (CBS) says that if it develops in the gulf of Maine, Eastern Maine could get heavy snow  with heavy accumulations.
> 
> Don't mind me. I'm a bit giddy with the thought of 2 snow storms in 1 week. :redbounce :redbounce


I hope your right there since I live in Eastern Maine as well, I read some where you live in Machias, I live near the Blue Hill area.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

At least they are saying some snow for Friday. That could go either way and a slight turn in the jet stream and we could get dumped. Stay positive and keep your chin up. It's all ya can do.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

PlowMan03;353713 said:


> I hope your right there since I live in Eastern Maine as well, I read some where you live in Machias, I live near the Blue Hill area.


Yeah, I'm actually in East Machias. You're not far away. In fact, GSA and my high school, WA, compete regularly in sports. (I'm not IN high school, I'm on the board of trustees) Of course GSA wins more times than not. :angry:

How much snow did you get from this last event? I ended up with around 6 inches I guess.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

McGuire Mowing;353717 said:


> Yeah, I'm actually in East Machias. You're not far away. In fact, GSA and my high school, WA, compete regularly in sports. (I'm not IN high school, I'm on the board of trustees) Of course GSA wins more times than not. :angry:
> 
> How much snow did you get from this last event? I ended up with around 6 inches I guess.


I think we ended up with about 4 inches I guess, it mixed with sleet and freezing rain towards the end :angry:

GSA hasn't won that many games so far this year DIS I think has a 10 game winning streak, GSA has played DIS both home and away and got crushed both times.


----------



## jdavid (Dec 18, 2006)

Good Luck New England!:waving: Here in NE Ohio, we've just had our second plowable snow, so I know I how it feels!


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*Looks Like Friday Is A Bust*

FIRST NO COLD AIR NOW WE GET COLD AIR AND WARM AIR COMES OFF OCEAN I GIVE UP :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Bob Maxon of NBC30 in hartford just was on and said he expects the storm to come in thursday night into friday, and mentioned the friday commute will be effected. He did say "this will not be a blocbuster storm but it will bring us our first plowable snow for much of the state"(CT) . He also said the storm is going to explode when it gets up towards the gulf of mane..Best chance of Moderate Accumulations Will be from EAST of Interstate 91. But Even West of I 91 will see a Lite to Mild snow fall. At the end of the forecast he also mentioned Chance for snow monday and possibly a few more times next week! :bluebounc .. 

Stay Tuned.....:waving:


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

MRNYC;353746 said:


> FIRST NO COLD AIR NOW WE GET COLD AIR AND WARM AIR COMES OFF OCEAN I GIVE UP :realmad: :realmad:


Well being in NY you might get Snow changing to rain...In CT he said the Coast may see a change to cold rain but After 5-10 miles inland it will be all snow.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea finally BO YEA!!! They also said a sizeable one sunday night into monday!!! It sounds like we are going to be on a roll now!!!  payup


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Stark_Enterprises;353752 said:


> Bob Maxon of NBC30 in hartford just was on and said he expects the storm to come in thursday night into friday, and mentioned the friday commute will be effected. He did say "this will not be a blocbuster storm but it will bring us our first plowable snow for much of the state"(CT) . *He also said the storm is going to explode when it gets up towards the gulf of maine*..Best chance of Moderate Accumulations Will be from EAST of Interstate 91. But Even West of I 91 will see a Lite to Mild snow fall. At the end of the forecast he also mentioned Chance for snow monday and possibly a few more times next week! :bluebounc ..
> 
> Stay Tuned.....:waving:


I hope you're right!!!! I'm jittery just thinking about it.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The word is 3-5 " for the swath along I84. Less in the far NW because of lack of precip and less South of the Merrit and SE corner because of rain mixing in. 

I am still not calling it yet. We are prepared in that the spreaders are on and equipment is in place. My brother will bring the skid steer back from the job he is working tonight. I talked to all employees today and told them we will likely mount plows tomorrow afternoon if it is still on track.

Next week looks very active.


----------



## PaulT (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not ready yet!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Um, ya 15 degrees for a high today with rain friday. Gutta love new england. Nothing on the map for next week either.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

PlowMan03;353723 said:


> I think we ended up with about 4 inches I guess, it mixed with sleet and freezing rain towards the end :angry:
> 
> GSA hasn't won that many games so far this year DIS I think has a 10 game winning streak, GSA has played DIS both home and away and got crushed both times.


Channel 5 now saying possible mix with rain for us lucky folks along the coast. Depends on track still though. We may not get much, or we may get dumped on. Typical forecast. :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

They say 3-5 inches for us in the North Central MA. If we get that here we might as well get into the branch collecting business as most trees are still bent over from the last ice storm.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I've heard everything from a dusting to heavy rain to 3-5''. IMO there clueless beyond 24hours. I don't care if they say two feet, i'm still not going to put the plow on till it starts to happen.


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

Calling for aLL Rain here :realmad:


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Idealtim;354005 said:


> I've heard everything from a dusting to heavy rain to 3-5''. IMO there clueless beyond 24hours. I don't care if they say two feet, i'm still not going to put the plow on till it starts to happen.


I emailed our weather guy, and asked them how the heck can you predict the weather 14 days from now...when you can't predict tomorrows weather

Anyway...We are supposed to get snow squalls here...so who knows...we could all use a good blast...tired of this flurrie crap...best of luck with yor Nor easter guys.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Anyone see the weather tonight? :realmad:  :realmad: :realmad: dusting - 2 inches now!!!!!!!!!!!! UNREAL!


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

the guesser said 2-4 in central mass, or another computer model said 6+. we'll see what they have to say tomorrow



Stark_Enterprises;354087 said:


> Anyone see the weather tonight? :realmad:  :realmad: :realmad: dusting - 2 inches now!!!!!!!!!!!! UNREAL!


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't care, all i know is I bought the 93' Sierra and i've yet to drop the blade, besides taking it off the truck when the weather men got the forecast wrong...i promise guys the plow is not going on till 2am if it starts snowing at 1am...i'm not going to jinx it again. I just want to make a couple pushes is that to much to ask?


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

SnowPro93;354112 said:


> I just want to make a couple pushes is that to much to ask?


I think it just might be....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It changes every time I look at the forecast! For here they are saying a dusting to possibly an inch on early Friday morning. Nothing for Monday. A possible snow shower on Tuesday. Man is it cold. My fingers are still frozen. Northing like a 13 hour day in that mess. Got to a high of 17degrees today! It was 3 degrees this morning at 7.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

we're at around 900-1000 feet and it was 2 degrees here this morning i started my truck to warm it up and it was still cold inside 35 minutes later....i'm not going to put on the plow, but tomorrow while it's going to be mild(30 degrees) i'm going to change the oil, grease up, fuel up, and give a couple 2-3 cranks on the torsion arms on my Sierra and the 2500HD....just as "routine" maintenance....i'm seriously contemplating going to each of the local news stations and talking to the meteorologists if they get this one wrong....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

right there means they have no clue


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

jdavid;353738 said:


> Good Luck New England!:waving: Here in NE Ohio, we've just had our second plowable snow, so I know I how it feels!


WOW YOU GOT 2 ALREADY!!!!
I have barely seen 2 flakes never mind 2 plowable


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

I live in Toledo Ohio and there has not been any plowable events this year here just some salting. Calling for snow later in week a clipper and then mabe a storm late week. my 2 cent it dosent happen but we will see :angry:  
good luck hope u all get snow!!!!!


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I like the looks of this weather forcast here http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=0


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

SnowPro93;354132 said:


> we're at around 900-1000 feet and it was 2 degrees here this morning i started my truck to warm it up and it was still cold inside 35 minutes later....i'm not going to put on the plow, but tomorrow while it's going to be mild(30 degrees) i'm going to change the oil, grease up, fuel up, and give a couple 2-3 cranks on the torsion arms on my Sierra and the 2500HD....just as "routine" maintenance....i'm seriously contemplating going to each of the local news stations and talking to the meteorologists if they get this one wrong....


With those stats you have to be right near me. 

Exact same thing here yesterday morning.


----------

